# Sourcing Balsam poplar



## ShelleyStuart (Jan 4, 2010)

I want to plant a balsam poplar tree (_Populus balsamifera_) near my apiary as a propolis source for my bees. I haven't found any online place to buy it so far, so I'm looking to see if anyone knows of a good source. (Upstate NY would be idea, but I may have to resort to mail order.)


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

This NY vendor product page says they are out of stock, but perhaps they could tell you more:





Populus balsamifera – Balsam Poplar – 7-Gallon – Catskill Native Nursery Plant Shop







catskillnativenursery.shop


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

They are so_ everywhere_ here that it would be hard to find any for sale. Rather a trashy tree. For sure it is the prime source of propolis where I am. Locally commonly called black poplar or bamagillia (balm of gillead) Folk medicine for anti bacterial salve and cough syrup. They sprout everywhere under established trees


----------



## ShelleyStuart (Jan 4, 2010)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> This NY vendor product page says they are out of stock, but perhaps they could tell you more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I've gotten on their email list!


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

ShelleyStuart said:


> I want to plant a balsam poplar tree (_Populus balsamifera_) near my apiary as a propolis source for my bees. I haven't found any online place to buy it so far, so I'm looking to see if anyone knows of a good source. (Upstate NY would be idea, but I may have to resort to mail order.)


they grow all over in Mich.

GG


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Pretty much all of the Populus genus have resinous buds that the bees visit to make propolis,the most common being Eastern Cottonwood.
Different Populus species grow in wet areas and dry areas so make sure your local conditions suit the species you buy.

Note: Poplar roots can become invasive.Do not plant near septic systems and leach fields.


----------

